
A simple anonymous wiki - bloby
http://anons.wiki/
======
tpeo
I really like it. But why the line count?

~~~
bloby
Just to know how big the content is. Or when the whole content is empty, line
count : 1 would show up to say that it is indeed empty.

~~~
tpeo
I see. But it seems rather unnecessary, specially given that it's only shown
on the article itself. If it were displayed along search results or recent
edits, I'd get it. But as it is it doesn't seem to do much.

